

Anglican – probabilistic EDSL for Clojure - macmac
http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~fwood/anglican/

======
macmac
Pleasee see here
[http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~fwood/anglican/examples/index.ht...](http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~fwood/anglican/examples/index.html)
for some very cool examples using Gorilla REPL.

